
Lucky7coin backdoor that led to Cryptsy losing 13,000 BTC - ivank
https://github.com/alerj78/lucky7coin/issues/1
======
ivank
Context:
[http://blog.cryptsy.com/post/137323646202/announcement](http://blog.cryptsy.com/post/137323646202/announcement)

------
x1798DE
I'll curious - how do people manage to spend or otherwise liquidate these ill
gotten Bitcoins? I've heard that mixing services are not particularly
effective, so how are they not found by deanonynization efforts?

